# Contispated breastfed baby? Bit worried.



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi, 

I wondered if you could help my nearly 8 week old has not had a bowel movement since Thursday night, she is breastfed and usually poos every day.  She doesn't seem to be in pain but I'm a bit concerned.  Is there anything I could do to help her go.  We have started giving her formula but only one btl at night, I'm thinking this is what has stopped her going.  Pls can you advise very worried.

I have heard of oj or prune juice in boiled water but bit concerned about doing this would rather not if can.  have tried some boiled water on it's own.  She is still breastfeeding often and have lots of wet nappies.

Many thanks 

Frankie and Bethany 

xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Any bowel action yet??

Breast feed babies can go up to a week without having their bowels open. Although normally it is every day!!

Let me know

Jxx


----------



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

No nothing as of yet getting quite worried, she is still feed often and doesn't seem to be in discomfort.  She has been passing wind for the past few days but no bowel movement yet. 

many thanks

xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya 

Try massaging her tummy (anticlockwise), bending her legs up and down, warm bath.

Jxx


----------



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

Will do will keep you posted.

Many thanks!

xx[br]: 21/08/06, 13:11Hi Jeanette just to let you know that Bethany finally pooped yesterday it took her 12 days the doc and hv weren't too worried but I was getting very concerned. Anyway it turns out a trip in the car with nannies driving was all it took 

xxx


----------

